# Luch Slim Dress Watch 23 Jewel



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Here is Luch dress watch from the 1970â€™s with the Luch 2209 slim 23 Jewel movement, the watch is as I bought it, I think itâ€™s in excellent condition for its age IMHO, the gilding is particularly fine, Iâ€™m sure it will look even better when I clean it, I think watches are maybe like neck ties we all have our personal taste, but this watch I really do like, here are a few pictures.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Martin,i am very jealous,one of my favourite Russian watches,i have several,but none with that dial,beautiful watch.Once again a great find.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Russ Cook said:


> Martin,i am very jealous,one of my favourite Russian watches,i have several,but none with that dial,beautiful watch.Once again a great find.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.


 thanks Russ, I'm glad you like it, I love it, I will defo try for more of these...............


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Russ Cook said:


> i have several,but none with that dial,beautiful watch.Once again a great find.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.


Hey Russ

any chance of a few pictures of them?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That looks very nice! Hadn't seen one of those dials before!

Great catch! :thumbsup:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Martin,i am having problems downloading pictures at the moment,i use imageboard but seem to be having problems with access.But if you go to my Blogspot,[apologies in advance mod`s] at, russrussianwatches.blogspot.com scroll down right hand side until you come to pages title; Dress watches, Poljot automatics and Slims, i have some pictures there.

Best Regards,

Russ


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> That looks very nice! Hadn't seen one of those dials before!
> 
> Great catch! :thumbsup:


 Thanks friend


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Russ Cook said:


> Martin,i am having problems downloading pictures at the moment,i use imageboard but seem to be having problems with access.But if you go to my Blogspot,[apologies in advance mod`s] at, russrussianwatches.blogspot.com scroll down right hand side until you come to pages title; Dress watches, Poljot automatics and Slims, i have some pictures there.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Russ


 thanks Russ, I have booked marked it I have had a quick look..........amazing collection, I am going to savor it now & read & look at everything, it seems you have been collecting a long time?


----------



## bosartis (Nov 15, 2009)

Lovely watch - slim elegant and quite quite different - great find.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Certainly a nice dial on yours my two say hello.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

bosartis said:


> Lovely watch - slim elegant and quite quite different - great find.


Many thanks indeed.....


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> Certainly a nice dial on yours my two say hello.


Very elegant watches indeed ..... :thumbup:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

martinzx said:


> Russ Cook said:
> 
> 
> > Martin,i am having problems downloading pictures at the moment,i use imageboard but seem to be having problems with access.But if you go to my Blogspot,[apologies in advance mod`s] at, russrussianwatches.blogspot.com scroll down right hand side until you come to pages title; Dress watches, Poljot automatics and Slims, i have some pictures there.
> ...


Thank You Martin,i`ll P.M you.

Regards,

Russ


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Russ Cook said:


> Martin,i am having problems downloading pictures at the moment,i use imageboard but seem to be having problems with access.But if you go to my Blogspot,[apologies in advance mod`s] at, russrussianwatches.blogspot.com scroll down right hand side until you come to pages title; Dress watches, Poljot automatics and Slims, i have some pictures there.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Russ


Fantastic blog Russ! Straight into my bookmark folder!


----------



## rmcsilva (May 29, 2010)

A nice collectors item!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

rmcsilva said:


> A nice collectors item!


Sorry for the fftopic2: - but look at that!! Another mate from Porto!! Cheers!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Russ, you have a wonderful collection! :man_in_love:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

fogot i had these.

















































bowie


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you Kutusov and Vaurien,much appreciated.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Beautiful,understated watches bowie.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Russ Cook said:


> Beautiful,understated watches bowie.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.


Iam going to have a count up of my Russians,and have a group shot.






















http:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

bowie said:


> Russ Cook said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful,understated watches bowie.
> ...


Elegant watches BTW,

Please do that would love to see them :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

These are all my extra-slim sovietics.

First left a Vympel, the first model with 2209 movement


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Vaurien said:


> These are all my extra-slim sovietics.
> 
> First left a Vympel, the first model with 2209 movement


Lovely watches Vaurien,i particularly like the early Vympel,i have been looking for one for a long time,very hard to find.

Regards,

Russ


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Russ Cook said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> > These are all my extra-slim sovietics.
> ...


Thank you!

Its dial is quite moldy, it's a pity! 

But it runs well B)


----------

